
Why Would Anyone Want a One-Way Ticket to Mars? - gbarc888
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-09-28/hey-elon-musk-who-really-wants-a-ticket-to-mars
======
gbarc888
It's all marketing hype to raise money from investors.

